# Greetings from Romania!



## alexandru (Dec 21, 2013)

Heiio bros. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 21, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## cog41 (Dec 21, 2013)

Greetings from Texas!


----------



## Sammcd (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome form North East Oklahoma


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro.Joseph.Rossi.Pa.Mason (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. What lodge are you a member of?


----------



## alexandru (Dec 22, 2013)

trysquare said:


> Welcome to the forum. What lodge are you a member of?



R.:L.: Transilvania no 216


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 24, 2013)

Where is your Lodge located? There are several Romanian Brothers in Internet 9659.


----------



## mike1970 (Dec 25, 2013)

Welcome brother from Kentucky


----------

